# Sight Problem After Paper Tune



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You can honestly get a bullet hole in paper by consistently torquing the bow, but that will show up in issues like yours. The other thing this is excessive cam lean. What is the current center shot measurement? What type of sight do you have?


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Similar thing happened to my daughter. It ended up being more of a form issue. Too much face contact. It was so consistent that I could tune for it. She had near bullet holes in paper, but got low left fliers. Fixed her form and had to re tune the bow.


----------



## Thunderroad03 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry if I sound dumb but this is my 1st year owning a bow. The icon has a truglo carbon hybrid and I'm not sure what you are asking on the center shot.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Measure from the center of the arrow rest to the riser - - what distance is that? any pictures of the setup? Maybe one looking from the back...string aligned in the center of the riser, if possible?

If you're out of left/right adjustment, more than likely you're torquing the bow very badly as suggested. A picture of you at full draw might be helpful as well 

Good luck


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

BTW, most center shot measurements are 13/16 or 3/4. I tend to start at 13/16".


----------



## Thunderroad03 (Jan 14, 2016)

It's right at 3/4 of an inch. I've reset the rest to center aligned with the string. It was way way left after looking at it with the cut short arrow and a string from limb bolt to limb bolt. After work tomorrow I will shoot a couple to see how it does. The bow is squared up and I have about 1/8 fall on arrow.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Grip grip grip. You have too much pressure on the left edge of your grip. Read through this. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2391973&page=3

I've linked to page 3 but it's not a bad idea to read the whole thread. This guy had the opposite problem as you but you'd just reverse what he did to fix it. Page 3 is where some of the best stuff is including a detailed description I threw together of what your grip should be and why.


----------



## Thunderroad03 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've shortened my DL and my grip and this is my group at 20 yrds now


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Thunderroad03 said:


> I've shortened my DL and my grip and this is my group at 20 yrds now


Looking good. What's a bareshaft do or how's your tear in paper?


----------



## Thunderroad03 (Jan 14, 2016)

Got dark on me but I'm still working on my form. 30 yd group was not as good but I think I wore myself out. I could definitely tell shots were getting worse so I left the bow how it was at that 20 yd group and going to fling more after work tomorrow. Will check bare shafts tomorrow also paper.


----------

